# Click in the hips



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

When I press on my 6 mo old Max's hind end, I feel it click. I am immediately thinking of hip dysplasia, but both parents are rated as good. I am taking him to the vets to have his hips xrayed next week but was wondering if anyone has any other thoughts on what it could be. I've check for symptoms on the Internet and am really concerned that I do see some familiar symptoms with Max. He never runs when he can walk, he even eats laying down... He doesn't go upstairs in our house yet... Am I overthinking this?


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

*The news doesn't get worse*

Well, my new baby has severe dysplasia in both hips. The vet is starting on us on Medicam and we will be managing his condition from now on. Anyone out there have any ideas about what else I could be doing? Supplements, massage etc. what can I do to help him live best and longest?

All suggestions welcome, thanks,


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

How old is your baby?

I'd get to know a good orthopedic vet - if the dog is young, surgery down the road will probably be the best thing for him. Most vets I've talked to prefer to wait until a dog is done growing. In the mean time, ask your vet about Adequan injections - works REALLY well to slow arthritis processes down. Medicam I would be careful with - especially long term. It can cause liver and GI problems. Duralactin is another good supplement I keep any dog that's elderly or has bone/joint issues on. In addition to Adequan and Duralactin, a good chondrotin/glucosamine/msm supplement is also a good idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Sorry about your baby. That's so sad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What heartbreaking news. I am so sorry. I agree, the ortho vet would be a good idea. 

Is there any stipulation in your contract with the breeder? I'm hoping you can get some money back toward treatment, maybe. 

Also, you may want to look into Vit. C (ester-c). There's been good reports with using that to bowel tolerance to reduce pain and inflammation.


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

So sorry for both you and Max :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. A friend had a Bouvier with severe dysplasia - they managed it by building up her muscle to help compensate, and watching her weight very carefully, and she led a long and happy, if not very athletic, life. I am sure you have already searched the web, but this article seems comprehensive and authoritative: Hip Dysplasia In Dogs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

At six months old?! How horrible! I am so incredibly sorry!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's a link and excerpt of what integrative medicine vet Dr. Karen Becker suggests for managing Hip Dysplasia. Weight management is also helpful. Max is fortunate to have such a devoted owner. I wish him the best.

Can Your Dog Get Canine Hip Dysplasia?
The most important aspect of managing CHD is building and maintaining excellent muscle, tendon and ligament health.

Physical therapies like chiropractic, massage, stretching, laser treatment, acupuncture, and aquatic therapy are extremely beneficial. So is a naturally anti-inflammatory diet.

And talk to your holistic vet about supplements that can provide the raw materials for cartilage repair and maintenance. These would include glucosamine sulfate with MSM, eggshell membrane, Perna mussel (green lipped clam) and also:

Homeopathic remedies, including Rhus Tox, Arnica and Bryonia
Ubiquinol and other antioxidants
Super green foods (spirulina and astaxanthin)
Natural anti-inflammatory formulas (herbs, proteolytic enzymes and nutraceuticals)
Adequan injections


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish I had something to add to the good advice you have already received. Iam so sorry about this. We're there no indications before when you brought your puppy to the vet? I am so glad you were proactive when you noticed issues.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So young! I'm so sorry for your baby............I too would speak with an orthopedic specialist! Will you have any regress from the breeder? I would think this would fall under a health guarantee......?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, I hope that it is just "growing pains", but can certainly understand why you are worried - please let us know what the Vet says - wishing you the best.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Janice H said:


> Well, my new baby has severe dysplasia in both hips. The vet is starting on us on Medicam and we will be managing his condition from now on. Anyone out there have any ideas about what else I could be doing? Supplements, massage etc. what can I do to help him live best and longest?
> 
> All suggestions welcome, thanks,


I know there is more that can be done these days than in the past. The ortho surgeon that operated on my Max's shoulders also specializes in hips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this :-(
Lou's hips and/or knees pop a lot. I dont know where the pop comes from cause its when she is playing rough etc.
She acts absolutely normal, active, playful, LOVES to run and jump, So the vet told me to not worry for now. 
But now I'm worried :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

*Thank you so much everyone.*

I can't say how much I appreciate everyone's suggestions and kind comments. I will be looking for an orthopaedic vet and will start giving Max glucosamine supplements. Today, you would never have known he has any problems - bounding about in the backyard with Bella. Good day for sure


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry about this. Please make sure to let the breeder know and register this in poodle health registry:
PHR Start Here!

Sometimes very, very young puppies will have a pop or two in their hips, but generally popping means hip issues in an older puppy. They will often frog sit with their knees out to the sides even when they are over 6 months old (a little of that is normal in a young puppy). There are so many signs of hip dysplasia, like running with the rear legs together like a rabbit (some of that is normal, but not if they only run like that). 

Keep your guy on the slimmer side of normal. He may improve as he matures, but most 6 month old puppies should be bounding up stairs. I had a dog with hip dysplasia and she lived to be 11 years old. We managed it by keeping her slim, keeping her well exercised so she had good muscle tone. After 7 or 8 we had to give her pain pills a few times a week, but she loved to chase balls! 
Since you caught it early there are treatments to help. Also, you may consider surgery. Ask your vet about it. You would probably need to go to a teaching veterinary hospital or an orthopedic specialist. 

Have you talked to the breeder?


----------



## Spoo klaus (Jun 20, 2013)

Try Vetz Pets Antinol ,a green mussel supplement and glucosamine/chondoroitin supplements !Works wonders especially Antinol!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

You must be so worried. I had a toy poodle with hip dysphasia,the vet said it was the most severe limp he had ever seen in a puppy,and we were told he would suffer more when he got older. The wierd thing was the older he got the better he to. His limp went,apart from when he did something naughty and he could put a limp o to get sympathy,he was very clever like that! He was a tiny toy,so never got overweight,but ran about everywhere and only when he got to 15 found it hard to settle and rest,but we don't know if that was his hip or not as he never limped. I hope it settles down,very best wishes to you both.


----------

